# Despite loss of subs, Netflix is an Internet Hog



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"The recent Netflix wackiness may have sent some subscribers running, but it wasnâ€™t enough to keep Netflix from gobbling up the Netâ€™s bandwidth for yet another quarter. A new report says the streaming media powerhouse accounted for roughly 33 percent of all peak downsteam traffic in that time frame â€" even after 800,000 subscribers left for greener pastures recently."

Full Story Here


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

This is where Net Neutrality comes in, but I would expect some throttling of traffic to their IP's at some point in the future. Or ISPs may start charging a premium to customers using NF.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Sledge Hammer! said:


> This is where Net Neutrality comes in, but I would expect some throttling of traffic to their IP's at some point in the future. Or ISPs may start charging a premium to customers using NF.


Agreed


----------

